# So, what did you do to your GTO this weekend?



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I broke mine out of mothballs. Aired up the slicks, took her off jackstands, checked all the fluids, prelubed the motor, dumped 5 gallons of Methanol (at $5 a gallon which was a nice little surprise :jawDrop in the tank and drove it around the block to get ready for summer.

I've been busy (as usual :/) but took time and played car for a little while Sunday. It's been a long winter and I'm really itching for a great summer of car cruises, drag racing and car shows.

This week I plan on waxing her, changing the oil and re-greasing the U joints. Then find a paintless dent removal place to take out the nice bicycle bump my daughter left on my quarter panel. :cuss:

What did you do to your GTO this weekend?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm still waitin' on the DMV to process my Application for Title Transfer for the Goat -- man, what a freakin' hassle that's been. The Goat hasn't been registered since 1984 and they act like it's my fault. I went through the boxes and boxes and boxes of parts from the LeMans Parts Car (also a Garage Find and its also not been registered since 1984! Coincidence? I think not!), trying to make some sense out of the mass of fasteners the PO neglected to label (parts in one box and their fasteners in a big plastic ice cream bucket along with every other fastener from the entire LeMans -- the dumb a$$ PO).

And I've been posting unneeded parts on eBay. Makin' sloooow headway.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fired up the '65 and went to the Central Valley Pontiacs annual show in Clovis, CA. Said hello to Jim Wangers and thanked him for being here for us car guys. He was as gracious as ever. Cleared the 'stale gas' out of the end carbs on the way home, and let a friend who has a '69 experience tripower for the first time! Then spent the rest of the afternoon getting my new-to-me 'barn find' '61 Corvette running for the first time in about 25 years. Tired, but a great weekend!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I packed the trunk with parts and loaded my van with the tranny, radiator and driveshaft and am prepping the car to have it flat bedded to my storage building.
Should I drain the gas tank or add Stabil and top it off?
I am figuring at least a year in storage at this point since there will be no engine for it this year and I will have to wait through winter again before I can get one.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^Drain it and burn it in the lawnmower....it's that season! :wink2:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Fired up the '65 and went to the Central Valley Pontiacs annual show in Clovis, CA. Said hello to Jim Wangers and thanked him for being here for us car guys. He was as gracious as ever. Cleared the 'stale gas' out of the end carbs on the way home, and let a friend who has a '69 experience tripower for the first time! Then spent the rest of the afternoon getting my new-to-me 'barn find' '61 Corvette running for the first time in about 25 years. Tired, but a great weekend!!


Wow! Sounds like a car lovers dream weekend to me. Of course we are going to need pictures of your "chevy". :laugh:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Will do when I can get to it. Lots of work to do..got a lot done already....brakes, electrical, cooling, cleaning, etc. It's a Roman Red/red car without the white coves....hardtop only at this point, 270HP dual 4 car with 4 speed and posi. Been sitting since 1992 in an airplane hangar up in Northern CA. Original paint (mostly) and original interior, but in decent shape. A 10-20 footer. Going to get the mechanicals A-1 and leave the cosmetics alone and have a 'surviver'.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^Drain it and burn it in the lawnmower....it's that season! :wink2:


I live in the mountains so no lawn or mower.
It is a new tank and I don't want it to rust so I was thinking full would be better than empty.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Seriously, full is best. Also, adding a small amount (about 4 ounces) of ATF or Marvel Mystery Oil to the fuel tank won't hurt a thing and will really help prevent rust.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Seriously, full is best. Also, adding a small amount (about 4 ounces) of ATF or Marvel Mystery Oil to the fuel tank won't hurt a thing and will really help prevent rust.


Thanks, that is what I will do and if I ever find an engine I can always burn this up in my truck and fill the tank with fresh gas.
I wish I had done more research before buying this car, I had no idea that getting an engine rebuilt for this would be such a PIA, if it was a Chevy I could get one in a day.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Swung by the shop to see this. Then went to the relaxin in socal show watched my buddy take top 75 honors with his camero. And this goat was parked next to him


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I cleaned and organized before I dive deeply into replacing the rusted floor panels. Cleaned and mopped the floors.

I also got the rotisserie, that I recently purchased, partially set up. It is a beast. I have some modifications to do to it before I get it set up and attached to the car. I also have to replace both front floor panels as the front panels attach to the pieces with the body mounts I am going to use.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Final primer! So I can paint on Friday!! Looking forward to getting that single stage in and getting some color on the girl!!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

No that's not a dent/ripple on the right fender(first thing my father said!) everything is slick as pigs snot! I did all the metal work, then fiberglass, then light body filler, then high build primer, then blocked and sanded, then painted it in black primer to find all the small imperfections and used white guide coat, then did the final seal/prime on Saturday. Going to sand it all over the next few days and paint it Friday! Then comes the interior and the wiring and she is done!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mrs. Bear and I took the Beast into town for a bite, a shaved ice, and just to enjoy the sweet Texas spring weather. Back home, somewhere 'twixt the gate and the shop, both cooling fans quit and I didn't notice. By the time we got up the hill to the shop, it was steaming. At first I thought one or maybe both fans had just failed because the fuses were still good and I could hear the relays clicking. After spending some time on it though I discovered that the fans were good. What had happened was that the harness connectors had gotten warm enough (those fans pull 25 amps each) that they'd softened enough to allow the spade connectors inside to touch (this explains the two times over the past couple years that they've blown fuses) and cook enough to kill the circuit. So today, a new set of 12 AWG weatherpack connectors arrived that ought to fix that problem for good, once I get them installed.

whew

Bear


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Funny story on mine. About a month ago I started to gut my kitchen. After breaking up 70 year old plaster all day, at my wife's encouragement, I fired up the LeMans and backed out of the garage and into the street. When I pushed in the clutch to put it in first to go for the first ride of the year I got a screeching noise similar to a loose belt. Here's the bad news, it was not the belt. I am pretty sure the throw out bearing decided to freeze up and the clutch is stuck partially engaged. The only gear I could get it into was reverse so I ended up driving it around the block backwards to get it back in the driveway where it stalled and refused to start or allow me to get it out of reverse. I pulled the drive shaft and pushed it back into the garage where it has sat ever since.

About a week later all the new cabinets showed up and were stored surrounding my poor immobile LeMans. So here is what I did for my LeMans this weekend. I installed cabinets in my kitchen and am one weekend closer to being able to tear into the clutch. Let's face it, if I decided to work on the car when my wife is still doing dishes in the bathtub I will end up being single again for sure. I figure I have about another month before I can realistically expect to tackle the car issues.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I installed Viking double adjustable shocks in the rear. Very nice ride and easy to adjust if you like. Thanks to Viking company for their product.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Got the connectors on, fans working again. I never get tired of hearing this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyGg_FOEstE

Bear


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in the middle of my rebuild. 400 was bored .030 over by Jim Lehart a couple months ago and I installed the main bearings, stroker crank, Eagle rods and Icon pistons, cleaned and drilled holes in the original windage tray and cleaned and painted the oil pan. Also had the intake shake and baked so I painted that and cleaned up all the fittings. Today I blasted the water pump housing and prepped it for paint.

Next up: new timing set, cam and then install the heads!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Took pictures for my insurance company Classic Collectors Insurance Classic Collectors - Classic Car Insurance - Home . They require periodically updating my profile and make sure the car is maintained as it is insured.

Great company with excellent customer service (had to use the roadside insurance once) and excellent rates....I pay $290 per year for full stated value (appraised value) which covers me for everything except time at the track :erm:.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Got the connectors on, fans working again. I never get tired of hearing this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyGg_FOEstE
> 
> Bear


Video is private? :/


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Drove the rally San Jose to Puntarenas, Costa Rica with my son!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Video is private? :/


Ooops! Forgot to make it public - thanks for letting me know. Fixed now 

Bear


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Got the connectors on, fans working again. I never get tired of hearing this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyGg_FOEstE
> 
> Bear


Oh man, Bear... the sound of your Goat at idle is most sinister :reddevil: and I would love to hear it at full song! 

Mines ok, but not up to par with yours... 

https://youtu.be/k9fcxX2BT5Q


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pat68HO said:


> Oh man, Bear... the sound of your Goat at idle is most sinister :reddevil: and I would love to hear it at full song!
> 
> Mines ok, but not up to par with yours...
> 
> https://youtu.be/k9fcxX2BT5Q


Oh, I dunno about that, Pat. Yours sounds mighty good atriot:

Bear


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Oh, I dunno about that, Pat. Yours sounds mighty good atriot:
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I spend a little time fixing that acceleration issue I posted on one of my topics. Guess what? It was not the carb. The time was way off. I put piston right back to top. I made sure marking on balancer was at the mark. Pulled distributor but instead of pointing the rotor to the back I pointed to piston number 1 just to try some different. I installed cap again and wires with 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 counterclock wise. Couple of adjustments and prummmmm. Nice not bad at all. Thanks to everyone for the input. well worth it


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Today I missed the local car show since my GTO is sitting in the garage with no engine.
Here is a pic of a Tempest that was there taken by a friend.


----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

This week I ran the New England 1000 in the GTO. In 5 days including driving to and from the Rally my wife and I cover about 1400 miles and the states of NY, NJ, Conn, Mass, and Vt. The car ran great and was a crowd pleaser wherever we parked it, and it was sitting among historic Ferraris, Aston Martins and other exotic cars on the Rally.

Joe


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I spent hours reading on chasis dynamics. And searching tires trying to figure out drag radials or full slicks when at the track. Got some good info from a fellow member. Probably ordering new suspension components in the next day or two. Hopefully car will be on the road soon. Project turned out to be much bigger then I thought. Adding hp to a pontiac is not the most wallet friendly thing to do.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Got the body unbolted from the frame and up in the air so I can roll the chassis out to begin work. Purchased a sand blaster to do some of the chores. Frame looks good overall and no rust out spots on the body bushings. Broke one bolt off, the two up front were a PIA to get off, one in the trunk was rusted and spinning, but the trunk floor is very rotted, so it was easy enough to remove with no metal covering it. Got my work ahead of me.

Hey! What the heck is this one body bushing with the molded word "CHEVROLET" and its part number doing on my Pontiac!?????

Ordered MORE$$$$$ parts for the 455 this weekend. Its getting closer to being completed parts wise, but I won't assemble it until I am a lot further along on the chassis/car rebuild.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikes145 (Jun 24, 2014)

Put a new flywheel and clutch in. Wasn't too bad considering I've never worked on a clutch before. Now I just have to put the transmission back in.


----------

